# What is your favorite icon pack or theme?



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm just curious and I am looking for new icons for my device.

What is your favorite? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

Velixium project.....don't know if that's how its spelled but those are my favorite icons try to find it in the play store

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

I enjoy Uber Jelly (free in the play store) or Vanirs Inverted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## JJsevol (Jul 1, 2012)

These are some of my favorites, clean and simple:

DCikonZ

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.czarnomorski.theme.dcikonz

Illest icons

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kgill7.IllestIcons

Minimal MIUI

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.go.launcherex.theme.kxnt.miui

Haven't tried these but they look good

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.go.launcherex.kelylime.ics.theme&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5nby5sYXVuY2hlcmV4LmtlbHlsaW1lLmljcy50aGVtZSJd


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is my favorite currently, Vivid https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stealthychief.icon.pack.vivid

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

how about some screenshots fellas?


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

hlaalu said:


> how about some screenshots fellas?


Umm we provided play store links, you lazy?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

DCikonZ is absolutely my favorite. LOVE his icons

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.czarnomorski.theme.dcikonz&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

masully84 said:


> Umm we provided play store links, you lazy?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


very lazy.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

HD Orbicons


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anything by Pooley. He makes fantastic and original looking icons.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree with the above pooley icons are epic. I'm using the alpha icon set and its my favorite so far. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fr.pooley.alphaIconset he uses icon mask so every icon will be themed. Here's a screen I'm my app drawer.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Tersus is the best icon pack I've found and matted blues destroys all other themes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

White Glazed Rounds are obv my favorite, lol.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38310-white-glazed-rounds-project-glass-inspired/


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

Vivid icons and Alloy Light Blue theme









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

Snack pack is a great icon pack in the play store.

Sent from a nexus at some point in time that tastes like purple...


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have no favorite icons, I use whatever style is needed to get the look I want on the UI design I run at that specific time.


----------



## jonstrong (Mar 26, 2012)

My favorite icon set so far comes from Samer Zayer's "Glass Theme":










Also using:

JBSourcery (amazing!)
Apex Docks from Samer Zayer
Apex Pro
Wave Live Wallpaper from Paper World Creation
...and I installed a few custom nav bar buttons


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Dark Stance icons.

http://icondatabase.net/icons/s2w/dark-stance


----------

